# Green Screen - SONY KDS R50XBR1



## Daurgman

I have this Sony DLP television and the screen has gone green. I've read a few postings and cannot find a good answer.
Is it the projection bulb? Is it the connections (I've tried every input and get the same problem)?


----------



## lcaillo

Your set is not DLP. Sony never made any RPTVs with DLP. Yours is what they call SXRD, which is the Xony flavor of LCoS. Post an image and more detail about the green and perhaps we can tell if it is a common problem with the optical block or something earlier in the circuitry.


----------



## Daurgman

Thank you - you're right, it is an SXRD - 
Are you asking for a photo of the TV screen to show the green? I attached a shot from my cell phone (my camera was dead - and no AA batteries in the house - go figure). The picture is blurred, but the color is pretty accurate.
It started as a discoloration that I couldn't fix through the color settings.
The picture has become progressively more "green" yet every once in a while a commercial comes on with what appears to be perfect color... 
Thanks,
Malcolm


----------



## lcaillo

Is it uniform over the screen? If you get some images that have correct color, what kinds of images are those?


----------



## Daurgman

The green started on the right side of the screen and over time has moved across the screen to what the picture (above) now shows.
On the few occasions it shows good color, it hasn't seemed to be of anything particular image that stands out to me - except now that you ask the question, it only occurs while the screen is all graphics (no people in it). But that doesn't mean that it is that way everytime graphic-only scenes come on, only that when it does happen, it's on a commercial (another clue, perhaps) that is showing graphics only.
Thank you for your questions - I hope we can figure this out and I can get it fixed - armed with knowledge.
Malcolm


----------



## lpotreck

Hi, I have the same issue on my Sony50XBR1. Did you ever get some help on this topic or a clue what to to? I tried to change the bulb but that was waste of money since it did not resolve anything.


----------



## SteveCallas

This may sound silly, but if you are using component cables for that input, make sure the red and blue cables didn't detach.


----------



## lcaillo

Call Sony support and see if they are still covering the optical blocks.


----------



## akan101

Have you tried changing the color wheel as well.................... What are the support saying?


----------



## lcaillo

This is a three chip SXRD system and does not use a color wheel.


----------

